# [ Solved ] Web sites not showing up.

## CurtE

I'm trying to find out where I screwed up.

I can type in http://192.168.1.21 (intranet connection) and display a web page (web page has issues too but that's the least of the problems).

I can type in http://70.89.201.9 (static IP) and display the web page

I cannot access the web page via www.cs-mn.com

I get an error on http://127.0.0.1

I'm not sure where to look any more.

/etc/hosts (too much info here?)

```
# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

70.89.201.9     csmn2.cs-mn.com                 csmn2

70.89.201.9     csmn2.reunions-with-flair.com   csmn2

70.89.201.9     csmn2.blue-moose-gifts.com      csmn2

70.89.201.9     csmn2.flitezimz.com             csmn2

127.0.0.1       localhost                       csmn2

::1             localhost                       csmn2

70.89.201.9     cs-mn.com                       csmn2

```

/etc/resolv.conf

```
search blue-moose-gifts.com

search cs-mn.com

search filtezimz.com

search reunions-with-flair.com

nameserver 70.89.201.9

nameserver 127.0.0.1

search wp.comcast.net

nameserver 68.87.77.130

nameserver 68.87.72.130

```

What else do you need to see?

Thanks in advance.Last edited by CurtE on Thu Feb 10, 2011 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> http://127.0.0.1

 

Was the command entered on a machine running a webserver with a public document directory containing documents?

What exactly was returned?

cs-mn.com, reunions-with-flair.com, blue-moose-gifts.com, flitezimz.com are not resolvable, NETWORK SOLUTIONS, LLC is listed as registrar for all of them. Is NETWORK SOLUTIONS, LLC, supposed to provide authoritative name server for them? If so are you or they responsible for loading the name server? Or do you run authoritative name servers on the internet?

Do you run name server(s) on your intranet?

Does COMCAST provide your internet service? If so, is 70.89.201.9 a fixed IP or was it received from dhcp?

----------

## CurtE

http://127.0.0.1 was entered on my windows machine not the server.  That may be why it doesn't work.  Standard http error "can't find site."

Network solutions is where I registered the domains and that's where I maintain the IP address's to the sites.

Authoritative name server?  My own DNS server?  On the CSMN1 (which is turned off at the moment), yes.  Eventually, CSMN2 will be a DNS server so I have matching systems.

No, named servers are not run on the intranet (per se) but I use the intranet to access the servers for changes to the servers, accessing the MySQL database or anything else I need to do.

Comcast is the provider of my 5 static IP's, one being 70.89.201.9.

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> http://127.0.0.1 was entered on my windows machine not the server. That may be why it doesn't work. Standard http error "can't find site."

 That is why. 

 *Quote:*   

> Authoritative name server? My own DNS server? On the CSMN1 (which is turned off at the moment), yes. Eventually, CSMN2 will be a DNS server so I have matching systems. 

 If this means that cmns1 is the authoritative name server for your domains and there is no backup server, then with the only nameserver that knows your name turned off, neither you nor I nor anyone else can browse to your domains by name until you turn name service backon. You can get fooled by turning name servers off and still being able to browse by name for a period of time until the caches on the internet clear.

Bottom line: turn working name servers on and name service will be restored.

----------

## CurtE

The other server has a hardware problem (fixable).  What would I do if it wasn't fixable?  Would I need to make CSMN2 a DNS server too?

----------

## DONAHUE

Your whois information shows:

 *Quote:*   

>  Domain Name: CS-MN.COM
> 
>    Registrar: NETWORK SOLUTIONS, LLC.
> 
>    Whois Server: whois.networksolutions.com
> ...

  The technical requirement is that you have: (From wikipedia, concise and readable)  *Quote:*   

> When domain names are registered with a domain name registrar their installation at the domain registry of a top level domain requires the assignment of a primary name server and at least one secondary name server. The requirement of multiple name servers aims to make the domain still functional even if one name server becomes inaccessible or inoperable.[12] The designation of a primary name server is solely determined by the priority given to the domain name registrar. For this purpose generally only the fully qualified domain name of the name server is required, unless the servers are contained in the registered domain, in which case the corresponding IP address is needed as well.
> 
> Primary name servers are often master name servers, while secondary name server may be implemented as slave servers.

 I use register.com as my registrar, they provide the tools and server space for me to maintain authoritative name service on their servers, I don't know but would presume network solutions could provide for you in emergency or even permanently.

----------

## DONAHUE

Useful free tools for looking at your sites from a distance

----------

## CurtE

My son finally had a moment to explain my problem to me and (as I expected) it is my fault.  LOL

I didn't understand that when I created the DNS server on CSMN1, that I had to and I didn't have a choice.  I thought it was an optional thing that I could do.

Now I need to remember what I did years ago and re-do it.

Thanks for the help and I will close this thread.

----------

